

Smash the Past - ValentineC
http://oneplus.net/smash

======
iamthepieman
This is repulsive. Promoting waste and destruction when there are many better
ways to deal with a phone you don't want or need anymore.

[http://www.phones4charity.org/](http://www.phones4charity.org/)

[http://www.ncadv.org/takeaction/DonateaPhone.php](http://www.ncadv.org/takeaction/DonateaPhone.php)

[http://www.cellphonesforsoldiers.com/](http://www.cellphonesforsoldiers.com/)

~~~
confutio
If you actually watch the video, it isn't exactly encouraging you to smash
your phone, it is just using it as a metaphor to move on to new technology.
I'm sure they would love you to donate your old phone to one of these
charitable organizations.

~~~
Uberphallus
If you actually read the contest, 100 people will receive phones in exchange
for destroying their current ones.

~~~
Joeboy
And if you look at the form, it has a field "Destruction method", for which
the example text is "Hammer / Baseball bat / Screwdriver / Fire / Blender /
etc."

------
fencepost
The actual number of phones to be smashed is probably statistically
insignificant compared to the number dropped and broken each day - I suspect
there are more than 100 dropped/cracked/unusable phones daily here in the
Chicago area.

The bigger issue for me is that this is effectively really only available to
people who either have another phone available for use or who can do without a
phone for several days ("After your submission has been reviewed and accepted,
you should have your new OnePlus One in approximately 48 hours." but there's
nothing about how long they're going to take to review submitted videos).

They also want to be sure you're not smashing an older phone - they have a
fairly limited list which looks like it's all current high-tier phones, so if
you're using a slightly older one (e.g. Nexus 4, HTC Amaze) it's not listed.
I'm not familiar with all the phones on their list, so this may also be
related to screen size - only larger phones need apply since the OnePlus One
is a phablet?

~~~
nozav
I don't think it's even related to screen size. They are all quite recent
high-end smartphones. Phones that could still be useful to a lot of people.

This is just dumb marketing at its worst.

------
DanBC
About 30,000 to 40,000 cell phones weigh about one tonne. That yeilds about
one kg of gold. There are other materials that are recovered - paladium;
silver. (I'd guess the copper is worth something too? Not sure how easy that
is to get out after you've got the other stuff).

That doesn't have much to do with this contest I guess.

